# WTB thread for new users?



## pwsusi (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been a member for quite some time but haven't posted much during that time. I was reading the rules for posting ads in the classified section and how you need at least 100 posts. The problem I can't seem to even post a WTB ad in that section. This doesn't seem correct, is it by design? I understand restricting new users from selling but had hoped i could at least do a WTB


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the rule applies to everything FT FS and WTB .


----------



## pwsusi (Aug 12, 2014)

oh well. I understand the rule...but 100 is a LOT. Well, here's one more post getting me closer  .... long way to go though


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2014)

Buying/selling is a two-way street, and since Paypal has changed it's rules (A LOT), they largely side with the buyer now (in this case, you) so if you did decided to be a dick and try and scam members, the odds are in your favor. It's not to say you _will_, just a precaution knowing how the system does work, not how it should work.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 13, 2014)

The messed up thing is that once you finally hit 100 posts, you'll rack up more posts like crazy bumping your threads. lol


----------



## Xaios (Aug 15, 2014)

The point isn't just about protecting people though. The fact is that this is a guitar forum that has a classified section, not the other way around. The use of that classified section insofar as initiating transactions is concerned is a privilege bestowed upon those who show that they have an interest in actively taking part in the community.


----------



## pwsusi (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I need to be more active and eventually I'll be able to post in that section. I understand the rules and why they're in place. 

And hello MFB from another member from MA


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

pwsusi said:


> oh well. I understand the rule...but 100 is a LOT. Well, here's one more post getting me closer  .... long way to go though



I'm with you lol. I never post on these sites after many years of constantly browsing the classifieds but I have several things I can sell and this place seems to have a decent amount of traffic. So it behooves me to get on with the posting I guess...


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

It's kind of a shame that you couldn't use a reference on Ebay or another forum. For example I've been on Rigtalk and HC for years and years....thousands of posts and multiple deals done......oh well....25 more posts I guess lol...


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2014)

You can use eBay/RigTalk/HC as references, but it still doesn't immediately mean that it's the same user across the boards. I could've just as easily seen someone years ago on Jemsite, or any of the other aforementioned boards and said, "Hey, this is a big name seller I can imitate, I wonder if he's on __________. No? Time to make some coin." The internet is as anonymous as you want it to be, so in this case most people probably wouldn't bat an eye at seeing a familiar name but when they get a hold of you - the REAL you - on another site and you're blind-sided by the news as well, suddenly those references and your name mean nothing.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

MFB said:


> You can use eBay/RigTalk/HC as references, but it still doesn't immediately mean that it's the same user across the boards. I could've just as easily seen someone years ago on Jemsite, or any of the other aforementioned boards and said, "Hey, this is a big name seller I can imitate, I wonder if he's on __________. No? Time to make some coin." The internet is as anonymous as you want it to be, so in this case most people probably wouldn't bat an eye at seeing a familiar name but when they get a hold of you - the REAL you - on another site and you're blind-sided by the news as well, suddenly those references and your name mean nothing.



I suppose that does happen....so with that in mind I will keep posting to get myself to 100...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 27, 2014)

Just start double posting and act like they were accidents.

 you'll get there soon enough



Don't do it.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Just start double posting and act like they were accidents.
> 
> you'll get there soon enough
> 
> ...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 27, 2014)

100 posts really isn't that much. I mean, you can burn through that in a week in just going to ngd threads and publicly admiring other people's stuff. There are a lot o' axes that need some love daily.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 27, 2014)

..and you might make some friends along the way..


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> 100 posts really isn't that much. I mean, you can burn through that in a week in just going to ngd threads and publicly admiring other people's stuff. There are a lot o' axes that need some love daily.



Ive done exactly that....easy as alot of sick builds going on...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 27, 2014)

Ngds, builds, member intros, polls. I haven't even been here a year yet and look how many posts I've got.. 

Maybe I got a big mouth.. Or thumbs in this case


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 28, 2014)

Indeed  no comment about the thumbs tho


----------

